# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Dungeons & Dragons: Village of Leilon

## Wired

_Leilon, a small town on the sword coast. Abandoned during the events of D&D's 4th edition it is now being resettled and rebuilt._

Done as a commission for a private RPG group. Seems it's been ages that I've actually posted a map here...

----------


## Voolf

Nice job Wired. I love the colours of this piece. Very appealing

----------


## Jaxilon

This is sweet, Wired!
I like the coloring and all.

----------


## DrWho42

looks very well laid out  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wired

> Nice job Wired. I love the colours of this piece. Very appealing


Thank you, Voolf! I find coloring alway to be the hardest part of map-making...



> This is sweet, Wired!
> I like the coloring and all.


Thank you, Jaxilon!



> looks very well laid out


Thank you, DrWho42! I had a small adventure supplement as a base to work on (it showed the very center of the town, and the rest was just a bit of text description scraped together from various sources and wikias.

----------


## Falconius

This is brilliantly done.  What a fantastic town map.

----------


## Wired

> This is brilliantly done.  What a fantastic town map.


Thank you so very much for the kind words and the rep!

----------


## Bogie

I agree, great layout, wonderful details!

----------


## Tiana

It's cute, awesome detail in the ruined houses and the layouts.

----------


## Pomb

Cool little town map! I've just tried my hand at my own first town map and now appreciate them even more. Great little details everywhere.

----------


## Ilanthar

Great village map! Very well designed with everything required and also gamer-friendly  :Smile: .
The kind of map every DM is glad to have.

----------


## Wired

> I agree, great layout, wonderful details!


Thnk you, Bogie.  :Smile: 



> It's cute, awesome detail in the ruined houses and the layouts.


Thanks, Tiana. I wasn't sure how much detail I could or should put into the piece as it hovers somewhere between village and town map...



> Cool little town map! I've just tried my hand at my own first town map and now appreciate them even more. Great little details everywhere.


Thank you, Pomb! Just keep doing them over and over again.  :Wink:

----------


## Wired

> Great village map! Very well designed with everything required and also gamer-friendly .
> The kind of map every DM is glad to have.


Thank you, Ilanthar. The basic idea with this commission was to return to the map periodically and adapt the town's progress/reconstruction. Well, we'll see if that ever comes to pass, but it'd be a cool thing to continue to work on.

----------


## ThomasR

That's a pretty impressive map and the project is quite appealing too.

----------


## bkh1914

As the other have said, this is a great map.
I especially like the foundation ruins.

----------

